# Fun Soap Ideas



## Chicken Soap

Hi, im new to this website.
I've been making soap for about a year now. my family and i have came up with some really cool soap ideas.
check out the pictures attached!
I know they look a bit junky but im still at the experimenting stage.
the pink one is a frog on top.
the pink inside the clear soap is meant to be a love heart inside soap but the skin made it look crinkly. i've made better ones but i gave it to my auntie.
the green and brown soap is a frog on a log,
and the bluie one is a frog in a pond. 

P.S. im not totaly addicted to frogs its just the only animal mold i have so far.


----------



## Chicken Soap

feel free to ask me how to make them or if i hav any other cool soap ideas


----------



## MOGal70

Very cute!


----------



## jean1C

The light color frog in the first photo on the left looks like a frog. I am not feeling frog in the translucent soaps.(just an opinion...but I am an old fart, so I don't see real well).  I like the heart embed.


----------



## heartsong

very nice, indeed!    melt and pour soaps can be so much fun!


----------



## bodybym

Nice job!


----------



## lsg

Those are cute soaps.


----------



## retention

These soaps look really cute , but that is pink frog ? I prefer the green frog , pink frog looks a little strange


----------



## savonierre

Nice work, they are super cute.


----------



## Skatergirl46

Very cute! I like the heart embed. A frog embed would work too.


----------



## Chicken Soap

I would have to agree. The pink frog  doesn't look real.  Thanks for your feed back!
I actually tried to embedd the frogs but it melted in soap and looks like a 
faint colored ghost


----------



## heartsong

I love to tinker around with M&P soaps...so many creative ideas!  this one here is definitely on my "bucket list" http://www.marthastewart.com/267472/fish-in-a-bag-soap  sooooo many ideas, soooo little time-LOL!


----------



## Chicken Soap

Hi again, i made more soaps.

The first one looks like cookies and cream to me but my mum made it using Australian Brown Clay Powder stuff.
The second one are chickies from an egg in. this was actually an easter mold but i don't use it for chocolate anymore.
The third one was a bit faulty. i tryed to do the embedded hearts again but i did it a diffrent way and the hearts got stuck on the bottom.
Fourth one is the same. Faulty!
And the fifth one, is a chicken. I bought this mold at a chocolate factory, works well too. the center is meant to hold an egg (possibly chocolate) but i was going to fill it in with a diffrent colour. I really like chickens so this is my favourite soap!


----------



## lisamaliga

I like them all!


----------



## Triquetra

heartsong said:


> I love to tinker around with M&P soaps...so many creative ideas!  this one here is definitely on my "bucket list" http://www.marthastewart.com/267472/fish-in-a-bag-soap  sooooo many ideas, soooo little time-LOL!




I've done these and they are SO much fun!  I had to re do some of her how to's to fit me though!  If you do craft shows, they certainly will draw folks in!
:smile:


----------



## Daintydame

love the green frog,really cute


----------



## Chicken Soap

I found out a purpose for the chicken soap!
I joined the easter egg soaps to make a 3D egg soap, then i placed in the stomach crater in the chicken soap!:razz:
Im making big buisness with these soaps!


----------



## Chicken Soap

Hi again,
I made more soaps!:smile:
the butterfly soap has poppy gold glitter in it. My mother made that one and the clear one with the white glitter.
I made more frog soaps for my cousins and their sons.
And i finally made the love heart ones properly. my favourite is the hearts inside the heart shaped mold.


----------



## lisamaliga

I really like how your soaps are turning out. The glitter one is simple yet stunning looking. You're a very creative soaper!


----------



## FGOriold

They are looking good - it is amazing what you can do with melt and pour soaps once the ideas start coming to you.


----------



## Chicken Soap

Thanks lisamaliga!
Quite funny how that i bought a a small tub of glitter for 99cents!


----------



## Chicken Soap

Im back!!!
I made these fish-in-a-bag soaps and they look great!
this is the second time i made them and they turned out well, i used some left over base soap i found in the cupboard yesterday.
And i was bored so, yeah i made them.
Sadly, my fish moulds make the fish look dead with the cross eyes, but they still look cool!


----------



## renata

I like your soaps! That green frog in your fist post looks like jelly bonbon


----------



## Stinkydancer

Chicken Soap said:


> Im back!!!
> I made these fish-in-a-bag soaps and they look great!
> this is the second time i made them and they turned out well, i used some left over base soap i found in the cupboard yesterday.
> And i was bored so, yeah i made them.
> Sadly, my fish moulds make the fish look dead with the cross eyes, but they still look cool!



I love the cross eyes! LOL I love fun MP soaps!:clap:


----------



## Chicken Soap

Thanks guys. Word of advice refrigerate the fish soaps before putting them in the bag woth the water soap. Or it will melt


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Chicken Soap said:


> I would have to agree. The pink frog  doesn't look real.  Thanks for your feed back!
> I actually tried to embedd the frogs but it melted in soap and looks like a
> faint colored ghost



My husband is a frog freak!  So I happen to know that frogs come in all colors.
Nicely done!


----------



## lisamaliga

You're doing a great job! Keep it up!


----------



## Chicken Soap

Thanks guys, i can tell you how to make them if you want


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Yes please I would like to know how you make fish in a bag melt and pour soap?


----------



## Khanjari

Sheila Pullar said:


> Yes please I would like to know how you make fish in a bag melt and pour soap?



Mee tooo !!!!!!!!


----------



## kyliecoast

How do you get the frog to adhere to the "log" or background soap? Thanks (I'm a Noob)


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Has any one got a favourite soap mould for melt and pour? There are
so many to choose from I would like
some ideas for the best ones out there to use.


----------



## Khanjari

I Love the silicone mold for a Dahlia flower. I make a layered look on those and people absolutely LOVE that soap. Everybody whom I have gifted that soap has cherished it!!!#


----------



## Stinkydancer

kyliecoast said:


> How do you get the frog to adhere to the "log" or background soap? Thanks (I'm a Noob)



I didn't see that soap but what I do when I want to adhere something to a bar of soap- you drip a little hot (not too hot) soap on the part where you want to stick the embed and put the embed right on top and press down- I usually hold for a few seconds as well to make sure it stays put.
HTH


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Beautiful soap mould,  thank you x


----------



## Hazel

Sheila Pullar said:


> Yes please I would like to know how you make fish in a bag melt and pour soap?



I think this is an excellent tutorial by MareMare on craftster.org.

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=267962.0#axzz2xrbt8xOC


----------



## Sheila Pullar

The fish in a bag is just great definitely going to try it. Thanks for
The information x


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Where do you get the dalia soap mould from? I can't find it anywhere?


----------



## Khanjari

Sheila Pullar said:


> Where do you get the dalia soap mould from? I can't find it anywhere?



I had bought it from Amazon about 6 months ago. I will see if I can get a link to it and post it here.


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Thank you! X


----------



## Sheila Pullar




----------



## Sheila Pullar

These are a few of my designs!


----------



## Hazel

Very pretty! I like the butterfly embed and I'm really impressed with the dragonfly. You can also post your pics in the Photo Gallery.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=22


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Ok!I will try to put them on there then 
Thank you x


----------



## Chicken Soap

*Fish-in-a-bag instructions*

This is how i made the fish in a bag soap:

1. buy plastic clear bags that are immune to the heat of the melted soap.

2. buy a small fish soap mould. once done that melt non-see through soap, add scent and color of choice then pour in the mould.

3. once fish soaps are ready, melt clear soap that will take place as the water. Add scent color, etc.

4. Allow the water soap to cool down a bit. don't completely harden it but when its just about to harden. Still remain it a liquid.

5. pour the water soap into the bag but only fill it half way, no more! 2/3 at the MAX!

6. Push the fish soap into the water soap so its floating side ways in the middle. Use a chopstick to push it if the soap is hot.

7. tie some ribbon around the bag, about half a centimeter away from the soap. Just so when you tighten it you don't squeeze out the soap! :wink:

8. clip the top of the bag to a line or hook or in my case the curtains! clip it somewhere where it wont fall of and is very still. 

9. allow to dry. takes about 30-60 minutes.

SORRY! hope this helps! i don't think i worded it right but if you don't understand something just tell me and i'll put it into more detail! THANKYOU


----------



## Chicken Soap

i smelted it. Other wise i got a cigarette lighter (FYI i dont smoke!) then i held the flame to the bottom of the frog so its stomach starts to melt. Then i quickly pushed it against the log soap for 10 seconds. that should do the trick!


----------



## Chicken Soap

Yeah! Those look AWESOME Sheila Pullar! i especially love the butterfly!


----------



## lisamaliga

Wonderful looking soap--all of it!
I like how you package the shades of pink soaps.
The butterfly and dragonfly soaps look awesome!
Those baby and teddy bear soaps should brighten many baby showers--can see those selling extremely well.


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Thanks! the babies and teddies do sell well x


----------



## Silverfish

Chicken Soap said:


> Im back!!!
> I made these fish-in-a-bag soaps and they look great!
> this is the second time i made them and they turned out well, i used some left over base soap i found in the cupboard yesterday.
> And i was bored so, yeah i made them.
> Sadly, my fish moulds make the fish look dead with the cross eyes, but they still look cool!



Love this!  I might have to try this!


----------



## Sheila Pullar

I'm going to try to make Fish in a Bag 
Soap I think its a great idea! I purchased some small rubber goldfish from ebay. So I'm going to try both methods. I will keep you posted how they turn out.


----------



## Sheila Pullar

sheila pullar said:


> i'm going to try to make fish in a bag
> soap i think its a great idea! I purchased some small rubber goldfish from ebay. So i'm going to try both methods. I will keep you posted how they turn out.


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Any luck finding the Dahlia soap mould still can't track it down?


----------



## Khanjari

I am so sorry you couldn't find it yet. You should have sent a personal message to me! !!!!  

See if this works:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ERBC1Z0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Thank you that's great x


----------



## Khanjari

We're you able to see it?


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Yes I did I'm going to order it now
Thanks for sending me the link x


----------



## Khanjari

Anytime! !!!!!

Also, this might just be me but I love to make layered soap (in the sense of color. .....starting with the darkest in the middle and then lighter and lighter. Not sure if you can see this one


----------



## Hazel

I can see them and they're beautiful. :grin:


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Yes I can see them too they look amazing. Thanks for the tips x


----------



## Chicken Soap

Perfect Gold Fish Sheila Pullar!!! Make sure the water is light blue because i accidentally did a deep blue and i couldn't see the fish. Clear works well too!!


----------



## Sheila Pullar

I made these today! I done them
with clear soap I will try blue next time. The little rubber fish blows bubbles. It's a good idea to get your 
kids to wash well so they can get the gift inside. Not suitable for under three year olds. My daughter is 29 she will be ok! X


----------



## Hazel

Those are cute!


----------



## Momonga

retention said:


> These soaps look really cute , but that is pink frog ? I prefer the green frog , pink frog looks a little strange


 
I see this is an old post.  Now that "Rio 2" is out, you know that pink frogs make perfect sense!


----------



## Chicken Soap

Those fish in a bag soaps are sooo cute Sheila Pullar! Actually, a work friend of my mums has 2 sons and they both wanted a fish in a bag soap. So i started making 2 today. Good work, they look perfect!:-D


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Thank you x


----------



## Chicken Soap

Made some nice soaps today. Had to make an order for some of my mums friends (they absolutely love em!) so i decided to wrap them up nicely! Had some left over so i made this half-half soap and it turned out real well!


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Very sweet x


----------



## Khanjari

These are very cute!  I like the cute flowers!


----------



## Hazel

I think they're cute, too. I also like your tags and how you identify the scents as floral or fruity.


----------



## Sheila Pullar

I made a gift box for a new mum I think it makes a nice present x


----------



## lisamaliga

Gorgeous! That'll make the new mom's day!


----------

